# Official DirecTV DVR Freebie Trade Thread...



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

It seems that there is a wide variety of different receivers coming out to folks from DirecTV under the $14.95 Refurb Blow-Out Offer. 

Not everyone is getting what they want. Some are gitting R10 / R15 Models, and would rather have older models. Others would PREFER an R10 or R15. 

Some, for purely cosmetic reasons, would like to have a specific model (Hughs vs. RCA vs. Phillips)... 

This thread is the "swap meet" for TCF members to trade for the type of Tivo (or non-Tivo, in the case of the R15) they want. 

Rules: 

1. Post the type of Tivo you received that you would like to trade away, and the type of Tivo you would like to have. 

2. Scan the thread looking for a "match". 

3. Coordinate the exchange via PM (let's not clutter the thread). 

4. EDIT your original post to state that your unit is no longer available for trade. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Received: Phillips DSR704

Want: Hughes DVR-40


----------



## DesignDawg (Aug 10, 2005)

RECEIVED: Hughed SD-DVR40

WANT: R15 (I know, I know)

Thanks for starting this thread. 

Ricky


----------



## wmacson (Mar 18, 2002)

Tivogre said:


> Received: Phillips DSR704
> 
> Want: Hughes DVR-40


You have a pm.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

I ordered my DVR4ME last week, and I received an RCA DCR40 last night. Since all I wanted was a unit to be able to install software upgrades on, this suits me fine, and I won't need to swap with anyone. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## kenyjr (May 28, 2005)

They sent me a hughes dvr-40


----------



## tp0d (Feb 3, 2006)

I received a HDVR2-R

possibly want a R15 unless someone has a reason not to do it, havent even powered up the hughes yet... i have a r10 right now

-j


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

Have: Phillips DSR 708

Want: DTV R10


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

rick31621 said:


> Have: Phillips DSR 708
> 
> Want: DTV R10


You got PM.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Now that more folks have been receiving their freebies... I wanted to bump this up for those who may have missed it...


----------



## Sandy (Oct 3, 2000)

well, I got a RCA DVR39. I was kinda hoping to get an R15 since I don't want to hack this freebie. I was just going to swap out a DSR6000.


----------



## raybtwo (Jan 28, 2005)

I had an interesting experience. I received a DSR704 via FedEx the day before the installer was scheduled to come. When the installer arrived he was surprised by the fact that they FedEx'ed me one. He had an R15 on his truck that he brought to install. He gave me the option of going with the R15. I declined preferring to have a second TiVo unit although I really would have preferred an R10. 

He installed the 704 only to run into a weird issue. After running through the setup. The unit could get sound and video on the test channels but only got sound on the regular channels. The installer spent about 45 minutes on the phone with DTV support trying to fix the problem with no luck. The DTV rep then said they could either ship me a replacement or I could just go with the R15. The gadget geek in me being curious about the R15 decided to just take the R15. The kicker here is the DTV rep told me not to bother sending back the defective unit. It was mine to do what I want with. 

My question now is has anyone had a similar issue? Video and sound on the test channels but no video and just sound on the regular pay channels? If I can figure out what is wrong with the DSR704 then I will probably swap out my very old Series 1 unit for the Series 2. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Ray


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

raybtwo said:


> Video and sound on the test channels but no video and just sound on the regular pay channels?


Sure doesn't sound like a hardware problem. Try "Clear and Delete All" from the setup menu... but now that your box isn't authorized I'm not sure how you will test to see if the subscribed channels work. Also, remove/reseat the smartcard (just a wild guess).


----------



## raybtwo (Jan 28, 2005)

goony said:


> Sure doesn't sound like a hardware problem. Try "Clear and Delete All" from the setup menu... but now that your box isn't authorized I'm not sure how you will test to see if the subscribed channels work. Also, remove/reseat the smartcard (just a wild guess).


Goony.....thanks for the response.

Doesn't sound like a hardware problem to me either although the DTV tech was adamant that it was not an issue with the card and that it was hardware related. We did everything you suggested. The installer thought it was an issue with the card but the tech pretty much just ignored him.

I'm sort of torn as to what to do. If it were an R10 with an 80gb hard drive I'd be more inclined to try to get it working. I assume I could call DTV and request a new card or have them deactivate the card in my working unit and activate it in the 704.


----------



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

I received my package from FedEx today and unpacked it to see what exactly I got. There was an audible 'thunk' from inside the unit and I could feel the weight of something fairly heavy shifting around inside.

I opened up the unit and the metal bracket that the hard drive is mounted on was not attached to the unit casing. There were some strips of double-sided sticky tape on the bottom of the bracket and no obvious screw holes or any other means to attach to the unit case, so I just pressed it back firmly into place.

After I hooked up the unit to the TV and plugged it in, I got no further than Powering Up.... screen. After a few calls to DirecTV they told me that they'd send out a replacement unit and that I would not have to return the defective unit (but to save the access card from the current defective unit).

Will the broken unit be of any use to me if I would happen to replace the hard drive/software without it actually being activated with DirecTV?

I currently have a stand-alone Series 2 on the basement TV that we'll be replacing with the $14.95 DirecTV TiVo, as well as a Hughes HDVR2 on the upstairs TV. Not really sure what I'd do with 2 additional TiVo's but it might be fun to play around with (since it's 'dead' already).


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone interested in an R10 unit in the New York Metro area? Looking for a series 2.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

I just received a RCA DVR40

The wife said she would like to have another Stand Alone Series 2.. 


I was actually shocked to have received this since I canceled the order after being told, " IT MUST BE PROFESSIONALLY INSTALLED". DirecTV even refunded my shipping charge. Go figure!


----------



## Goattee (Nov 26, 2003)

Swap my *RCA DVR39* for *Hughes HDVR2*?

The two machines are essentially the same. Both have the same Hughes case and are pre-RID (before receiver ID's were added).

*Why do I care to swap if they are essentially the same?*
I plan to use the image of Instant Cake for HDVR2 and PTVupgrade has urged me to use that only with the hardware model it was intended for. Swapping for the correct box would be a convenience.

I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Goattee said:


> Swap my *RCA DVR39* for *Hughes HDVR2*?
> 
> The two machines are essentially the same. Both have the same Hughes case and are pre-RID (before receiver ID's were added).
> 
> ...


The image will work on either. They are essentially the same machine.


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

I have a sony sat60 with 2 tuners

and a series 2 that has the power issue. 

Any offers will do for me. I just want to get rid of them.


----------



## garyswaggerty (Oct 4, 2002)

I got a Hughes HDVR2 and I love it......I also have an R10 that was just sent to me to replace a broken R10. I'd love to trade that R10 for an older series 2. It is complete with Remote, Cables, and Sealed Access card.

If anyone wants to trade, PM me.

thanks,
gary


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

Anyone on the West Coast have a R10 they want to swap for a Philips DSR 708?


----------



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok I got my refurbed DVR and it is a Hughes HDVR2 do not know anything about that model are they any good? How big is th HD?And it does not have an access card does the tech who is supposed to install it provide the card?


----------



## r21gt54 (May 4, 2005)

Received = Hughes HDVR2 (not activated with sealed card)

Want = New R15


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

For those of you who received 2 boxes, which one did you activate in order to avoid the $150 penalty (installer box or fedex box)?

Also, do I need a working phone line to activate? I have Callvantage VOIP and can't get it to connect to save my life.


----------



## rayden54 (Dec 28, 2005)

Whatever the new Directv Plus things are. My dad insisted I get to know how to use his before he'd get me one. Then he gets me an R15. I'd like to trade the R15 in for a RCA Directv DVR80. I'm not sure if that's the model or not, but that's what's written on the back.

If anyone has one PM me

-------
It may take me a bit to get all the recorded stuff off there. Is there any way to just transfer the stuff to my dads and then back to a different unit?


----------



## r21gt54 (May 4, 2005)

Received = Hughes HDVR2 (not activated with sealed card)

Want = New R15


----------



## CiXel (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems everyone has R10's they want to get ride of, but no one has S2's that want to part with.

In THIS place... go figure 

Ebay here I come!


----------



## sgs55 (Apr 19, 2005)

Received: DSR7000

Want: HDVR2 or HDVR40

Anyone want to trade??


----------



## webprofits (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello All,

RECEIVED: DSR7000

WANT: DSR704



I want my DVR's to match and the 704 has the hinged door for the access card. I just got my unit on 2/17 from the DVR4ME promo.

I have NOT activated the DSR7000. Please PM to trade. I'm in a suburb of Chicago, IL.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

<Deleted post> passing on my R10 to parents with good luck.


----------



## ParanoidDarkJedi (Sep 4, 2005)

Hope I'm not late to the party...

Received: Phillips DSR7000

Want: Hughes model (to match my other one!)

If no one's got one, I'll live with the Phillips


----------



## roboshh (Apr 18, 2005)

Received: Phillips DSR7000

Want: R10

Update: It's gone. Thanks! 03/01


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

roboshh said:


> Received: Phillips DSR7000
> 
> Want: R10


What part of the country are you?


----------



## kuhars5 (Feb 25, 2006)

Today I Recive A Phillips Directv Dvr 7000 Everything Works Since The Installer Is Comming Out On Sunday I Like To Know What Will Happen If He Brings Another Dvr Out Of His Truck And Sees Mine Will He Give Me That One


----------



## xram (Oct 16, 2004)

Got......Phillips DSR704
Want...R15


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

I received an R15
I want an HDVR2 or SD-DVR40 (The Hughes Box, basically the same unit)

I used the R15 for one day and then pulled it off, So it's still basically new in the box,


----------



## dchamero (Feb 10, 2006)

nlayton said:


> I received an R15
> I want an HDVR2 or SD-DVR40 (The Hughes Box, basically the same unit)
> 
> I used the R15 for one day and then pulled it off, So it's still basically new in the box,


Where are you? I have a SD-DVR40 with a 110G HD (I replaced the HD with a brand new one) that I am not using.

I am in TX, in the Dallas area


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

dchamero said:


> Where are you? I have a SD-DVR40 with a 110G HD (I replaced the HD with a brand new one) that I am not using.
> 
> I am in TX, in the Dallas area


Salem, Oregon. If you want to trade send me a PM (private message) and we can work out the details


----------



## posstefmikala (Feb 25, 2006)

Received DSR 7000
Want R-15


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

have activated (slightly used since Christmas R15) now deactivated
want any other NON R-10 S2 Dtivo I'm in SC


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Have: R10
Have: A partially operational DSR7000. It has a bad Sat Input #2, so it could either be used as a single tuner unit, fixed, or salvaged for parts.

Want: Any non-R10 S2 DirecTivo, or an R15. I'll trade both of the above units for it.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Have: Brand New R10 (80GB drive)

Looking for: Any non-R10 S2 DirecTivo (SDVR40,HDVR2, HDVR700, etc).

I'm close to Washington DC.

-JB


----------



## Teammate (Jan 24, 2002)

Have: R10 (80GB Drive)

Want: Any non-R10 S2 DirecTivo (DSR7000 would be nice.)

Chicagoland


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Have R10, also 80GB

Want Series 2 DirecTivo. 

New York Metro area.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

Alright guys I want a tivo unit and I have a r15, The snag is mine has a menu problem where it goes spanish. I'm thinking about having D* send me a new unit since I'm in the 90 day peroid. I could then exchange that unit to somebody else who wants a r15 if I could get a tivo in exchange.If anybody is interested send me a PM.


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

The R10 was new and professionally upgraded by Weaknees.com less than a month ago. I would rather have a Series 2 Directivo in good working order that I can upgrade to MRV shows with my upgraded RCA R40. I would want something better than a straight swap, since you would be going from 35 to 215 hours.

Or, maybe I will just pay the $40 to have the new chip installed. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## tonydi (Mar 21, 2003)

A friend *GOT* the R15 for her freebie.

She *WANTS* a non-R10 S2 DTivo like the HDVR2

San Jose, CA area


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

What happenes if Directv sends the free unit via FedEx, after the installer arrives? I ordered mine last week, still have not received it, though it says it was shipped and the installer is coming this morning to install it. There is no way FedEx will arrive before the installer. Anyone had this happen yet?

I'll find out what unit I get, hopefully two and I'll trade with ya!


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

Anyone wants a sony t60? I'm just looking for a regular receiver. Please Pm me if interested.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Have Hughes want RCA


----------



## SpoonsJTD (Mar 7, 2006)

Got DSR7000 (after buying two bare-bone ones from Weaknees a couple months ago) 

Would like R15

Indianapolis area


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> Have Hughes want RCA


FYI, just so you know. They are exactly the same thing, just a name is the difference.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Tonedeaf said:


> FYI, just so you know. They are exactly the same thing, just a name is the difference.


Well, I couldn't pull the drive out of my RCA and have it run correctly in the Hughes. It complained about the hardware.

I already have 2 RCAs and I got this one to be a standby, but I don't want to have to keep another drive image around just for it.

So while they operate exactly the same, they are apparently not interchangeable.

Plus it looks different...

So anyone want to swap a HDVR2 for a DVR40?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

they are completey interchangable after a clear and delete everything.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> they are completey interchangable after a clear and delete everything.


Tried that, still showed RCA in the System Info on the Hughes and while I don't recall what didn't work right I am sure I had some problems.

I might try again and take better notes sometime...


----------



## Willy (May 17, 2001)

Got R10 Sealed, would like any other NON R-10 S2 Dtivo . Thanks.


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

Willy, check PM.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Still have an R10 willing to trade for any Series 2 DTivo in working condition.


----------



## TramJD (Mar 16, 2006)

I received a busted DSR7000 and they replaced it with a R15, and told me to keep DSR7000. The R15 has been installed for 1 week. 

I want a DTivo unit, pref. R10. 

Cincinnati area.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Why is everyone getting rid of their R10's?

I feel like the one guy in the room who does not get the joke.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Snappa77 said:


> Why is everyone getting rid of their R10's?
> 
> I feel like the one guy in the room who does not get the joke.


R10 = Not hackable (it matters to some).


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

The R10 is hackable, but requires physical hacking by replacing the PROM on the motherboard. Thus the ease of the hack becomes a 100 fold more difficult.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

DarthOverlord said:


> The R10 is hackable, but requires physical hacking by replacing the PROM on the motherboard. Thus the ease of the hack becomes a 100 fold more difficult.


The R10 is NOT software hackable (not a word) without the hardware first being hacked. Replacing the R10 PROM is not for the faint of heart and not for the average citizen.

I worked in electronics for three years and software for 33 years and software hacks with step by step instructions are far easier for the average citizen than modern motherboard surface mount work, which takes some skill and experience. Almost all software hack mistakes can be easily corrected, but if someone makes a big mistake in handling and modifying a surface mount board, well you know the outcome.

*morgantown* just didn't fill in all of the details.


morgantown said:


> R10 = Not hackable (it matters to some).


----------

